

Show HN: Heynay. friendly, local neighbor-to-neighbor rentals - raimille1
http://www.heynay.com

======
raimille1
Started this app a few months ago with some co-workers. It's my first shot at
a client-server app. Been learning a ton! I'm originally from Chile, so I plan
on expanding it there as well once we validate the concept.

Wait for the React web based app! Just came out of Fluent Conference VERY
inspired with all the new technologies coming up.

Looking forward to your feedback!

~~~
nostrademons
Cool app. Is it aimed at transactions between neighbors who don't know each
other, or neighbors who already have some sort of relationship? If it's the
former, how do you handle trust problems like "How do I know I'm going to get
my stuff back?" If it's the latter, what advantage do you have over sending
them a text saying "Hey, can I borrow X?"

Also, I'm curious what your experiences have been with market validation? Are
you building first and then finding customers, or finding customers and then
building based on their feedback? What have been the most annoying parts of
the process? I'm somewhat interested in building tools to make it easier to
get to the MVP/validation stage, since in my experience so far, it takes a
surprisingly large amount of effort just to get to the point where you can
show a potential customer something to react to.

~~~
raimille1
Thanks for the feedback!

To answer you first questions, it's aimed towards both known and unknown
neighbors. We'll have soon the ability to show you which neighbors you have
friends or friends of friends in common so you can opt for those only. How do
you know you're getting the stuff back is by security deposit right now.
Working on a long term more sustainable partnership with an insurance company
and include it in the service fee.

Decided to go with the first. We're two developers mainly, it's been free to
develop in our free time, why not build and let the market talk to us! It is
exactly what we're doing, by trying to show it off a bit more to the
community.

Lastly, all it takes is passion for what you're doing. Dedicating some nights
of "oh crap it's 3 am I need some sleep" but you just can't stop coding. As
long as you remain passionate and focused, you'll achieve it! We did this in
barely 3 months 10-20 man hours a weekend. With all the free-for-startups
infrastructure and tools we have today it's amazing how fast you can prove
concepts.

------
err4nt
I love the idea, is part of the fee Heynay takes covering insurance if theres
something wrong with the deal?

Even if you weren't renting items but were just loaning them to friends it
might be nice to have all your loaned/rented items in one spot. For this,
making private listings might be a good feature.

~~~
raimille1
Thanks for the feedback! I;m using the concept of security deposits for now,
so a hold is placed on the renter's credit card. It's all under the good-faith
of neighbors.

Working on a more sustainable insurance plan that'll be included as part of
our service. If not, why not just go and knock on your neighbor's door
yourself right?

------
xpop2027
This looks neat!

------
wnoto
looks great

